# 65' Hawthorne



## rustystone2112 (Jul 28, 2018)

Finished painting the PLUM PURPLE  and built the wheels for my sister's childhood Hawhtorne. Still need to stripe the fenders , two tone the rack and find someone to make decals  for the tank , guard,  frame, rack and headlight bezel , nothing fancy or highly detailed , just the name "HAWTHORNE"  in different fonts and all white.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Aug 8, 2018)

Got the decals for my sister's childhood bike applied , still need to stripe the fenders and guard , two tone the tank & rack then clear coat .


----------



## Scribble (Aug 9, 2018)

Looking beautiful


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 1, 2018)

Almost finished , I didn't like how the clear came out on the guard , rack , and front fender , so i've wet sanded them and gonna reshoot them  as soon as I find some time


----------



## rustystone2112 (Sep 10, 2018)

Before & After


----------



## mudagoye (Sep 10, 2018)

Great job on the paint chrome & decals, congratulations man! A feast for the eyes


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 10, 2018)

And that color is badazz.


----------

